# holy grail of walnut timber



## jimmyjames (Oct 27, 2013)

Yesterday and today I've been walking timber with my friend that's a bonded timber buyer. The property is my families and I knew there were walnut trees on it but nothing like we found yesterday and today, on 145 acres of timber and there's well over 2000 walnut trees, its an old growth timber so a very high percentage is over 16" diameter, some well over the 30" mark. A week from tomorrow the logging starts and I have a few logs coming my way and a crap load of crotches as well. Will have some pictures to post soon but after walking probably 20 miles the last 2 days through timber I'm exhausted.....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Woodman (Oct 27, 2013)

Sounds great. Will the buyer be taking any of the crotches?


----------



## jimmyjames (Oct 27, 2013)

No, the mill that's buying them are coming down from Minnesota, they only take saw and veneer logs, all the crotches are mine :)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 27, 2013)

You need an Avatar Jimmy...


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 27, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> You need an Avatar Jimmy...



Personally I think it is perfect- goes along with no pictures No walnuts-- RIGHT????? That is downright mean spirited 3' walnuts and no pictures. Put having a fit smiley and The rules smiley right here!!!!!!! :(

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tykemo (Oct 27, 2013)

I was proud of my 10" diameter Walnut until now Jimmy.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 27, 2013)

100% agreed Mike

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jimmyjames (Oct 27, 2013)

Trust me there will be pictures to come! Also another thing I learned today is that poison ivy grows on walnut trees like white on rice,I also learned that when bear hugging a big walnut look and see what's on the other side first..... then I also learned not to touch your face, arms and don't pick cockleburrs out of your but crack after you've touched said poison ivy on the back side of said tree...... had to take a shower with laundry bar soap......

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Oct 27, 2013)

Jimmy you must be living right. That stuff is going to be awesome I just know it.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Oct 27, 2013)

Isn't there a rule about butt cracks in this place? I have this horrible picture in my head now. I think Jimmy's gonna have to pass the soap so I can wash it out.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 27, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> Isn't there a rule about butt cracks in this place? I have this horrible picture in my head now. I think Jimmy's gonna have to pass the soap so I can wash it out.




Might be a rule but it makes me think of my dad squatting down to shoot a huge muley buck- he yelled- gun went off- buck ran away. I was 12 and had a very hard time not laughing as I picked the prickly pear stickers out. We had a mile to get back down the hill- then he had to sit and drive- IT WAS BAD!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 28, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> Isn't there a rule about butt cracks in this place? I have this horrible picture in my head now. I think Jimmy's gonna have to pass the soap so I can wash it out.



I'd get a different bar... Just sayin...

Perhaps Jim is being punished for taunting us with text and no photos... Of the wood, not the crack.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 28, 2013)

WHAT wood??? I don't see no stinkin wood!!!!! Bash the head smiley and fit smiley!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmyjames (Oct 29, 2013)

I will have some pictures on Monday, just signed the papers this morning with the trust so its begins Monday, I'm getting a few trailer loads of cherry, hickory,ash and walnutlogs for myself. Also a few of the gigantic walnuts that are hopefully veneer will have a few giant crotch logs from above them wwhich I'm getting as well. I'm gonna seal the ends of the logs and stockpile them for when I get my mill done which is in the very near future

Reactions: Like 3


----------

